# University of Utah  or U. Of British Columbia?



## bardz2003 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi,  I just finished my second year of college at a state university in new jersey.  I slacked off majorly in high school causing me to end up at a crappy university right off the bat (William Paterson University) ..... I put much more effort into college, earning a 3.8 GPA through 60 credits. I hoped this along with my pretty good SAT scores would be enough to transfer into NYU's film program but apparently I was wrong.   I'm left with the options of going to either University of Utah,  University of British Columbia,  or  finishing up at my current school and applying to a grad film program somewhere else.       while I realize neither U of Utah or UBC will give me many connections in the industry  I was wondering if anyone could recommend one over the other. Or if anyone just has any information about either of these film programs in general.  Thanks


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Jun 11, 2005)

i dont know what the programs are like at either schools, but I believe BC especially has alot more productions than Utah, in fact i'd be wlling to bet my right arm on it.  if you're looking to get into the industry there, you'd have a better chance because there are alot of networking options, and smaller productions that are looking for people to PA on etc.  try emailing the schools, or the film programs in particular and see if you can get some emails of people currently attending the schools who could answer questions for you.


----------

